# AMD or intel for FL STUDIO?



## tanveerahmed2k

Hello I currently have a amd a6 3670k, I want to upgrade CPU and im willing to change mobo aswell.

what is a good CPU for fl studio? amd or intel?

edit: i cant get a i7 its out of my budget.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

Honestly you'll get the same performance out of both.

It really is just a personal preference, but if you can't get an i7 then stick with a better end AMD.


----------



## tanveerahmed2k

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Honestly you'll get the same performance out of both.
> 
> It really is just a personal preference, but if you can't get an i7 then stick with a better end AMD.


Which cpu specifically is the better end? 

Edit: i have a HD 7770 in my PC currently


----------



## bassfisher6522

May I suggest the AMD 8350....but after looking up your mobo, your options are limited.
So you go with the highest APU you can which looks like the A8 3870K.

GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket FM1 - AMD A75 - GA-A75-D3H (rev. 1.0)


----------



## gcavan

I'm going to assume you also have a discrete sound card.

For audio processing with FL Studio, I'ld recommend a six or even an eight core proc.
Go with an AMD 970 or 990 chipset AM3+ board and an FX 6 or 8. Below prices out at a bit under £200. If you also want to replace your current memory, add another £50 or so.

Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P Motherboard Socket AM3+ - Scan.co.uk
AMD FX 8350 Black Edition 8 Core Processor 4.00GHz Piledriver Socket AM3+ - FD8350FRHKBOX - Scan.co.uk


----------



## tanveerahmed2k

ok guys what about

AMD FX 8320 Black Edition 8 Core Processor Socket AM3+ - FD8320FRHKBOX - Scan.co.uk

and the mobo gcavan listed
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3P Motherboard Socket AM3+ - Scan.co.uk

will that be fine?

2 items - total: £170.34

roughly 40-45 quid more would get me an intel i5, but im guessing its not worth it?

(my 8gb g.skill ddr3 1600mhz ram doesn't need upgrade)


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

That upgrade should do just fine.

Remember that you will need to reinstall Windows since your changing CPUs and motherboards.


----------



## Tyree

The OS is tied to the Mobo. Changing CPU's won't require a OS reinstall but changing a Mobo will.


----------

